# Anyone heard of hickory engineering?



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Apparently they make g guage freight cars from what I can tell mostly lumber.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No, tell us more.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> No, tell us more.


Dunno much more, found a forum that said they made g guage lumber cars in the 80s, that's about it. I have a thread started in the for sale section "elsewear' on this forum, go there, click the link and click on the g guage wood cars I have on ebay. They are hickory engineering.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Doug, 

I'm not into G... but those little log cars are really cool. I'll take a wild guess that they'll go for $43. 

Greg


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe they will go for more...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a portrait picture? The other one is too close to admire the car.
Someone may have the car and not know it.


----------

